# will these fit?



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

i have found some pretty sweet rims, although i am unsure if they will fit, can anyone offer some assistance? here are the specs.

the car is going to be lowered around an inch also. 

05 GTO

18 x9" 5 x 114.3 pattern 18 offset

i want in the rear 18/35/275 or 285 and the front 18/35/245

can anyone confirm if this will work or give me some advice to the contrary. 

in case you where wondering what kind of rims they are here is a link 

http://www.enkei.com/jpeg files/Wheels/RPO3 SBC.jpg


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

cant tell you if they will fit but they look good haha


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> i have found some pretty sweet rims, although i am *unsure if they will fit*, can anyone offer some assistance? here are the specs.
> 
> the car is going to be lowered around an inch also.
> 
> ...


*They won't.*

*The stock bolt pattern is 5 x 120. Even if the wheel fits over the lug nuts, the lug nuts will not be in the center of the lug holes on the wheels.*

*The stock offset is 40 mm. 18 mm will not have enough positive offset which will push the outer lip of the wheel farther away from the wheel hub.*

For more clarification check out this wheel info from The Tire Rack.

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=92


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

muthstryker said:


> cant tell you if they will fit but they look good haha



hehe :cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> *They won't.*
> 
> *The stock bolt pattern is 5 x 120. Even if the wheel fits over the lug nuts, the lug nuts will not be in the center of the lug holes on the wheels.*
> 
> ...


i see, what kind of offset should i be looking for?


----------

